# There, I Fixed It



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

The center gauge pins were sliding a little easier than I preferred so a piece of oxygen tubing solved that problem *. * Now the pin extension amount can be easily adjusted for thicker material such as 2 X material as well as thinner material like picture matting etc. . The punch tubing length is jig material thickness and the punch stays home real well *.*


----------

